# Log: MK-677/Ostarine



## ilyrian (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys,

New to the forums. I have been training in one capacity or another for a little over 20 years. I'm in my mid 30s and I have been all natural throughout my whole journey. I started my training by doing gymnastics early on, followed by resistance training for sports in high school and college. Throughout my training journey I've alternated training methods and goals. Between training for winter/summer sports, olympic training, aesthetic (early 20s) I like to be fairly diverse. I have been training 7 days a week consistently (before you jump on and point out the negatives, it's not all resistance training and I take off when my body does not feel up to it) with a fairly good diet. Consistency over the past couple of decades has yielded good results. *I'm ready for the next level.*

The past couple of years my training split is as follows:
- 1 heavy and explosive leg day (although I typically I do squats at least 3-4 times a week as a warm up to my workout)
- 2 pull days
- 2 push days
- 1 day focused on calisthenics (primarily ring and bar work)
- 1 day working on a weakness, whether it's a lacking body part or doing something aerobic like boxing

There might be weeks where I might also incorporate a body building split, depending on the goal for that month/quarter.

My overall goals are to put on a consistent 5-10 lbs, add a bit of strength to my squats and pushes. As of recently my joints have also been a bit achy, and I've been slightly down due to lack of sleep and getting sick for a couple of weeks. i'd also like to get in optimal shape for snowboard season, so the healing properties that mk-677 promises were probably the biggest convincing factor. 

Although I've stayed away from SARMS or anything other than natty test boosters, I've quietly followed a lot of the research. I started two days ago, but figured I'd log my findings for anybody looking into both of these. My breakdown will be like so:
- mk-677: 25mg before bed every day for 8-10 weeks (will see how I feel come week 7 to make that decision)
- Ostarine: 25mg 1 in the morning 1 before bed everyday for 4-6 weeks (same as above, will likely stop at 4 weeks since this is my first fore into this world)

I will start just with the mk-677 the first two weeks, start Ostarine the third week, and finish with 2-4 weeks of mk-677 after that.

I'll be posting both results on body composition/weight, performance, and mood. Would love to get some thoughts and feedback here. 

This is me currently (about 4 weeks ago before I got the bad virus):
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dtvxswyvwdqcwfu/progress.jpg?dl=0


----------

